# Deprofundis made friend of quality he so happy, he like same stuff I do &he cool guy!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis made friend of quality he so happy, he like same stuff I do &he cool guy!*

The dude is named Eli, he impress me wearing the t-shirt of Ramleh(Circular time), he like skullflower,, like noise-rock, noizy stuff, it's rare in this world, to find noise buddy, I call him at his store he the boss of a record store, I said ,hello man remember, I'm the dude whom as a Bandcamp page whit noise-bands, I think you're cool dude, I want to be buddies whit ya, he was as happy as me.

Narly and Rad, I'm happy and can't wait to see the guy, he seem like a class act whit ecclictic taste like mine.

Yeah rad Narly

p.s it's not like I had problem making friends I have plenty, but this gentelman, we gonna be on same leve, hail this please,, he a godflesh, Swans fan


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

enjoy your new friendship


----------

